
Ask HN: what if GitHub/GitLab paid popular repos like YouTube pays channels? - andrewstuart
Just an idea that came to me.<p>YouTube pays the most successful channels, sometimes its alot of money, resulting in full scale businsses.<p>Interested to hear what people think.<p>What might be the pros and cons?
======
stephenr
Do you mean YT is paying above and beyond whatever share of ad revenue the
channel otherwise receives?

I’m not quite sure how exactly you use github or GitLab or YouTube for that
matter but some of us use the former for producing actual work, while the
latter is predominantly the antithesis of work, and a whole shit load of
people helping someone else sell ads.

------
core-questions
Do I have to look at an ad before cloning a repo?

